# Ferguson



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think this is more than political so perhaps hot topics is more appropriate.



> Obama begs for calm as rioters set fires...


Oh please. I listened to his speech and it was more like insighting riot not asking for calm.



> JUAN WILLIAMS: Where is black leadership now?


What black leadership? Sharpton, Jesse Jackson?? They make their money of race baiting. Calm is the last things these two want.



> Brown: 'You're too much of a ***** to shoot me'...


This doesn't sound like a gentle giant to me. It also doesn't sound like someone with his hands up. It sounds more like someone preparing to go for the cop.










I don't know about the rest of you, but for me it's a chore not to see blacks in a poorer light than before this begin. Those that testified evidently lied. The coroner said the bullet entry proved that Brown did not have his hands up. Then they want the prosecution of an innocent man. To me that sounds like hate. Hate spawned by intense racism. This group in Ferguson looks like a bunch of thugs. I doubt if any of them are missing work. If they brake into a Farm and Country store I doubt any work gloves or boots will be missing.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Isn't it strange that every single time anything doesn't go their way- they riot... 
I understand they are welfare rats with no education and probably no parental influence -but that's no excuse! A jury of their peers decided there wasn't a case...period. 
It's getting harder every day to not be racist. ... It's not profiling when it's accurate! Marshall Law is necessary.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Getting harder every day.... you ought to live here!!!! You would not believe what I have to deal with every day from tailgaiting/cutting you off, to the disenfranchised assuming that the fire lanes in from of the grocery store/Walmart/Target is reserved for them... horrible to grow up as a terminally mad black person.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I agree it is very hard to give them the benefit of the doubt when they keep doing this stuff.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Marshall Law is necessary.


I look at Obama and it appears he is inciting them. He calls for calm, but then talks about things like this happen every day to black people. Holder says he will have an investigation. So one has to ask why. My fear is he wants an excuse for Marshall Law. Maybe we will have to postpone the 2016 elections for a few years. Obama isn't stupid. You couldn't accidentally do what's wrong every time without knowing what your doing.

Headline on Drudge now:


> OBAMA LECTURES AMERICA ABOUT JUSTIFIED ANGER...


 Gosh that doesn't sound like calling for calm.

Browns stepfather called for calm early Monday. Ooops, not now though.


> Stepfather changes his tune: 'BURN THIS ***** DOWN'...


Maybe he is reacting to Obama.



> Most Businesses Destroyed Minority Owned...


 Isn't that brilliant. 


> NYPD braces for riots...


It's going to spread. Have you noticed pictures of the rioters and the looters? Why are they smiling? O thought they were angry. Maybe this is just the way blacks shop for the holidays. A new meaning to Black Friday.

The more we give them the more they want. There is no way to keep them happy. People who want an excuse to be uncivilized will always find an excuse. I have a way to pay for all the damage they have done. Confiscate the welfare checks and use them to pay the damages. When it's paid for then start another program. Work for welfare. Pick up ditch litter, rake the parks etc, but don't just give it to them. Maybe then they will not have time to loot. Sort of like the Million Man March in Washington and no one missed work.

Here is another Drudge article and example of Obama doing everything wrong:


> PAPER: Obamacare gives firms $3k incentive to hire illegals over native-born workers...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

New meaning to Black Monday uke: !


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Someone that big comes at you- you either become a victim or defend yourself. No one shoots to wound.

That group of welfare rats are exactly like vagrant birds at a bird feeder- they come to rely on handouts and become lazy freeloaders that cluck and ***** when they don't get their free meal...meanwhile they crap all over waiting there for free meals.

They have been rewarded for years for being lazy-and/or useless. Not all are worthless -but rioters and gang bangers are!

I wish things would change but violence triggers violence. ... I know exactly how I would respond to looters trying to rob me- the same violence that wins wars and puts bullies in the dirt. ...


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

I keep asking myself what one thing about this whole altercation would have quashed the public outcry. Sadly, it is a case of reverse discrimination. All other things being the same, if the police officer would have been black we wouldn't have even heard about it. I am sure a black police officer would have reacted the same way as his/her training would have been the equalizer. All you have to do is watch the surveillance video of the young man to see he had no respect for anyone or anything. It answers the question why he bull rushed the police officer and why the officer was forced to end his life. The forensic and on-scene evidence all backs this up. The prosecuting attorney, police force, national guard any public officials are and were damned if they do and damned if they don't. Nothing they could or will do will be viewed as right. No win situation.
Example: Should have released verdict in the daytime so nar-do-wells can't operate at night. Would it have mattered? So lets release verdict when schools are letting out, public is in their place of business and streets are full of commuters. Would this have been better? I know I wouldn't have wanted me or my family out and about when this was going on. I would have wanted them at home safe.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

I doubt releasing the verdict mid day would have changed much- unless they did so before noon. Most rioters aren't up yet... Black Friday Specials all night and all-just bring a brick and everything you can carry is free.

The post office doesn't deliver welfare checks or stamps till 10a.m either. .. KFC isn't even open till 11a.m- why get up- it's not like anyone has taxes to pay or kids to take care of...

Remember- it's not profiling if it's accurate!

No whites rioted when o.j was let off for killing two white people. ... What would whites do- go trash a black neighborhood? It's already a dump.... :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Black Friday Specials -bring a brick after midnight and everything is 100% off! Make certain that you are of color -or you will have to go to jail. ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Now Brown's parents are visiting Trayvon Martins parents. This carp has to stop somewhere. I wish the liberal airheads would try put that underused brain into gear and see what they have created. For 50 years the liberals have been working at making the blacks dependent. They did a good job. Now they have spoiled brat children on their hands. Black and white spoiled brat children.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

The rioters killed a man with hammers?!! How come nobody has dropped hammer on firing pins yet? Mark my words -this rioting is contagious, carry protection! And I don't mean condoms.... These chicken $hit cowards will steal, rape, murder, and burn anything they think they can get away with. But not if there are a half dozen outlines on the sidewalks to remind them that gun beats hammer.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They should have started the "clean up" efforts when they were rioting when they had the national guard helping.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Louis Farrakhan is stirring the pot too. In his speech he tells people to tear this GD country apart. Don't forget his good friend is pastor Wright who was Obamas pastor for 20 years. Even the dullest wit should be able to begin to connect the huge and obvious dots.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I wonder why they never pulled out the fire hoses? Wet and cold they would have gone home.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Heard something humorous today. Instead people using the phrase "Hands up-Don't shoot". People should really be using the phrase "Pants up-Don't loot".


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

eventually they will push to far. not sure when that will be but it isn't going to be pretty.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

The new rumor is- evidence shows the black guy that was shot had a bullet in the collar bone...how did he raise his arm to surrender? And how did blood get on the officers gun? There was supposedly skin on the front sight of the officer's pistol too... Guilty.

The pants on those criminals ride low because they carry bricks in the pockets -just in case they see a deal too good to pass up while window shopping!

Stay armed my friend! We have enough devout Muslims and big brother to be concerned about -but blacks with hammers are just as deadly....

Remember that your permit to carry covers rifles and shotguns too! Better to have it and not need it than need it and get hit in the head with hammers till dead....


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

To be clear : 
This is not about race!
Plenty of whites, reds, yellows are worthless sacks of crap... 
But remember -all Muslims are not terrorists, but most terrorists are Muslim. ...
Not all blacks are rioters -but most rioters were black. ...
Not all white people are prejudice -but whites are the most prejudiced race! Equality, ethnic diversity, bilingual hiring, exc exc......


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Not all white people are prejudice -but whites are the most prejudiced race!


I think Ferguson proved that wrong. I also look at the 90% vote for Obama by blacks as racist. Would you ever see a 90% vote for a white guy running against a black. I think Louis Farrakhan would get more than 10% of the liberal white vote. Then I look at South Africa and what the blacks did when they took power. They killed many of the farmers and the land is idle. It's more important to kill than eat I guess. I'll still judge a person individually regardless of color, but I have come to believe that blacks as a whole are by far more racist than whites.

Political correctness is killing this nation. The republicans are more afraid of being called a racist than a traitor. We see what's happening in places like Ferguson, but most are to frightened to repeat what their eyes see and their ears hear. We will see if the death of the white guy at the hands of three black teens in St. Louise is called a hate crime. If it was the other way around that's all we would hear. Yes, we now know they were black.



> Was Fatal Hammer Attack By Black Teen On White St. Louis Man Racially Motivated?


http://stlouis.cbslocal.com/2014/12/02/ ... motivated/



> "We've been over all the statements and talked to the individuals that were present, and we don't have any information that would provide that kind of motive or any motive at this point," Joyce says. "It's really kind of mysterious as to the purpose of this assault."
> 
> Mitchell is charged with first-degree murder and armed criminal action. He is being held on a $750,000 cash-only bond.
> 
> ...


Not racially motivated they say, but would they say it even if it's true? Then they say it had a "certain degree of brutality". I would say it was very brutal. How much must you hate someone to beat them to death with a hammer. This person should never leave prison.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

I used the wrong terminology -I meant that whites are racially profiled. A white male will not get certain non skilled jobs if the employer believes in diversity or is forced to hire so called minorities. ...even though 20 whites apply for a job and one black guy-why do they encourage hiring the black guy? Or the Spanish speaking guy- for a translator? ! It's stupid and unfair to all other whites.

If three whites killed a black kid instead of vice versa - there would be a race war! Oh wait, there is -they call it a riot!


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't sound like dougie do i?! Haha ... Ever think about some blatantly racist people just have poor timing? Dougie would have valid points now! :sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

walleyecandy said:


> I don't sound like dougie do i?! Haha ... Ever think about some blatantly racist people just have poor timing? Dougie would have valid points now! :sniper:


I recognize that Dougie had some valid points when he posted. It's just that when it came to Jews he had an unrealistic hate. It was a hate that reflected poorly on our outdoor site if we let him turn it into a "supremacist" rant. You walleyecandy do not sound like Dougie by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Not sure of the accuracy, but I'm betting it's pretty close.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm glad am not coming off as a white supremacy advocate! All I think anyone, myself included, WANTS-is to be able to live free and not need to be worried about someone assaulting them or their loved one when they aren't able to defend themselves. We shouldn't have to constantly be on guard....

I however -do not free safe lately! And it is because of ethnic diversity. I don't trust the loudmouth black kid at walmartinez... or the mexicans in the parking lot... or the hooded israelis who look nervous. .. or the white kids at midnight. ...

It shouldn't be like this at all! But make no mistake -I will defend myself and anyone I care about -including an innocent victim! And pray to any God or deities you believe in-that my 357, 9mm, ar-15, or shotgun is off by a lot or Wrath will be the only one of the 7 sins they will be interested in avoiding.

A military state may be necessary shortly -but it's called Marshall Law. I hope not-because it's not necessary or productive, however effective it may be!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> A military state may be necessary shortly -but it's called Marshall Law. I hope not-because it's not necessary or productive, however effective it may be!


I don't want to be a conspiracy buff, but I often wonder if Obama wants to insight the blacks so he can declare martial law. Once he does that he could postpone the 2016 elections until things settle down. In 2040 perhaps. Obama is a sick puppy that has only hate for the average American. They want let us see his wifes college thesis, but after comments that she was not proud of her country until they elected her hubby I can only imagine the hate filled pages about this terrible country.



> I however -do not free safe lately! And it is because of ethnic diversity.


When I worked for he government we had diversity training. I thought it was idiotic because in the past everyone wanted to be American. Diversity by it's very nature means division. This United States grew and became strong because it was united not divided. Today the liberals would perhaps name it the Diversified States of America. We were told to celebrate diversity. I would rather celebrate unity. I want to see black, white, and all colors as Americans not as Africans, Mexicans, or anything else. If you want to keep your ethnicity alive no problem, but it becomes a problem when you want everyone else to keep it alive. I like lefse, but I don't expect everyone to like it. I don't expect every café to have it because I like it. I don't consider myself Norwegian, Swede, Scotch, or French, I consider myself American. None of those nationalities give me the right to treat others poorly, nor do they give me the right to unlimited welfare.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Why don't Al Not so Sharpton, Jackson, Holder etc promote family values and strong family units? Well that's what Bill Cosby promoted and all of a sudden women are coming out of the woodwork from 30 years ago accusing him of rape. They didn't speak up for 30 years and they speak up now? Very suspicious. It's sad that today it appears there's an agenda to destroy good people. Look at the hypocrite liberals who promote women and what they did to Palin. Nothing could display their hypocrisy more.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I've not seen the grand jury transcript, but as I recall, the prosecuting attorney stated there were 8 witnesses that confirmed the officer's version of the encounter. All 8 were black. All were from the community. So in effect it was the courage and honesty of those people that led to the grand jury verdict. Imagine the risk those people took. Their integrity will never get credit from the media. 
I object to the rioting. Brown is the wrong person to hold up as a "victim".
I do admire the honesty and courage of the black residents that are probably at risk for testifying.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I do admire the honesty and courage of the black residents that are probably at risk for testifying.


Yes, even though many of them are acting like primitive fools right now we still have to judge the individual by their character not anything else.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

I agree 100%! Now I want to see all those who are guilty of robbery, looting, destroying property, reckless endangerment, intimidation, inciting riots, and indecent behavior -prosecuted to the full extent of the law.

There has to be video surveillance footage of these people. Let them think it over in jail. If I went out and threw a brick through a store window and set fire to a police vehicle -I'd still be in jail awaiting bail. There is your double standard. ... Whites are held to a higher standard?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

burn this b!tch down guy should get put in a choke hold


----------

